# PNG Datei nur in Vorschau transparent



## ThE pRiSoN iN mInD (27. Mai 2005)

*Hallo*

Ich programmiere im Moment eine Karte mit einem dazugehörigen Mapeditor.
Für die Übergänge der einzelnen Texturen verwende ich ein PNG-Bild mit einem Verlauf von Transparent zu nicht Transparent.

Wenn ich die PSD-Datei nun als PNG24-File abspeichere ist sie in der Vorschau von Photoshop noch schön transparent wie sie sein sollte. 

In der Bildvorschau von Windows sind die Bilder auch Transparent, öffne ich sie aber mit Paint oder füge sie in mein Programm ein, sind sie es nicht mehr.

Das Bild ist dann in der Hälfte halbiert, oben weiss und unten die Textur.
Ich hab s schon mit Photoshop CS und 7.0 probiert.

Habt ihr eine idee, was ich da machen könnte und warum das Bild nicht richtig dargestellt wird?

Vielen dank für alle Antworten!


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (28. Mai 2005)

Paint unterstützt keine Alphakanäle. Ob dein Mapeditor das tut, müsstest du eigentlich selber wissen


----------



## ThE pRiSoN iN mInD (28. Mai 2005)

Transparenz hab ich auch schon verwendet.
Es war nur nie ein Verlauf von Transparnz.

In dem Fall muss ich es wohl irgendwie anders lösen, hab leider nur eine wage Vorstellung was sonst noch funktionieren könnte.
Das gehört aber dann wohl mehr in ein C++/DirectX Forum...


----------



## testarrow (29. Mai 2005)

die meisten Microsoft Produkte habe schwierigkeiten mit der Transparenz von PNG's. Sogar der Internetexplorer kann es nicht. Warum? keine Ahnung.


----------



## kuhlmaehn (29. Mai 2005)

Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle mal an den Programmierbereich hier wenden mit der Programmiersprache die du benutzt.
Und dann musst du mal fragen wie man eine PNG Bild anzeigen lassen kann.
Auf jeden Fall ist das ein Programmiertechnisches Problem und keins von Photoshop.

kuhlmaehn


----------



## ThE pRiSoN iN mInD (29. Mai 2005)

Ok, werde die Frage mal im Programmierebereich stellen.

Danke für die Antworten!


----------

